# No Sniggers...honda Civic Se



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

Folks...

Anyone driving a Honda Civic SE 1.6 (post 2004)? Would welcome opinions...

Need to downsize from Passat as am only doing city miles and the VW is a killer on fuel.

Testdrove the Honda at the weekend and was pleasantly surprised...a bit revvy but the handling seemed good and the dash gearstick very intuitive.

Anyway, yr thoughts welcomed....

ta well

m_lib


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I tried one (amongst a few others) in May this year.

I thought it was reasonable value for money, but rather "lightweight" in construction.

Did not like the gearlever placement.

I COULD have lived with it.

I placed it No3 on my list behind the Golf and the Corolla.

Roger


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Get a Skoda Octavia


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

Griff said:


> Get a Skoda Octavia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Octavia...no-no-no...I'd get flagged down by people thinking I was driving a taxi...they're ubiquitous on Tyneside.

Corolla...hmmmm, there's a thought.

The Honda is lightweight, you're right, compared to my VW which is rhino-like. I thought the interior space on the Honda was impressive though, just right for young family.

Missus will no doubt have final decision based on a) colour and







boot space


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Griff said:


> Get a Skoda Octavia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this a caption competition Griff?

My caption would end;

Get a Skoda Octavia and have the p**s taken out of you by your mates.

Get a Skoda Octavia and watch its value drop through the floor.

Get a Skoda Octavia because you can't afford a real car.

Get a Skoda Octavia it comes with a free disguise kit so you won't be recognised.

The list is endless.....


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Father in law has just swapped a 2 year old Civic 1.6 for a new 1.4 - says there is next to no difference in performance.

The one he raved about was the 1.7 diesel, as fast as both of the above, but 55mpg.

Only drawback the high new price.

He's been driving Hondas for 22 years - not once has he been let down, the worst he's had was a dashboard light failing, which is more than can be said of mother-in-laws 2002 Golf.









On a different note, just had a few days in a Nissan Almera - dull + dated hatch, but with 136bhp 2.2 diesel - wheelspin in 3rd gear







what a sleeper.

D.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Get a Skoda Octavia and have the p**s taken out of you by your mates.
> 
> Get a Skoda Octavia and watch its value drop through the floor.
> 
> ...


Just shows how wrong anyone can be, doesn't it

I have actually driven the 4WD version and agree with Clarkson who said "...if you want a performance 4WD saloon, you would be stupid not to buy it.

So many of the "pundits" have never actually driven one.

Oh and PS Seiko6139...what happened to those magazines that you have twice promised me???

Roger


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

DAVID said:


> Father in law has just swapped a 2 year old Civic 1.6 for a new 1.4 - says there is next to no difference in performance.
> 
> The one he raved about was the 1.7 diesel, as fast as both of the above, but 55mpg.
> 
> ...


Test drove both the 1.4 and the 1.6 and I thought there was a big difference, mind you I am used to a 2.0. The 1.7 diesel engine is by isuzu not honda...no idea how good they are....


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

> Just shows how wrong anyone can be, doesn't it


Damn right!



> So many of the "pundits" have never actually driven one.


Damn right!



> I have actually driven the 4WD version and agree with Clarkson who said "...if you want a performance 4WD saloon, you would be stupid not to buy it.


Damn right!

The Octavia is a bloody good motor car


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

In danger of going really off topic but if you check this months What Car you'll see that in the reliability survey Skoda beat the other members of the VW/Audi group which bearing in mind the large number of common parts, goes a long way to show that the Skoda factories are no longer the poor relations.

Back on topic, I have driven the 1.6SE Auto Civic and while it felt slightly "light" it didn't feel poorly built and felt like it had more room inside the my Volvo S60!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Wardy said:


> In danger of going really off topic but if you check this months What Car you'll see that in the reliability survey Skoda beat the other members of the VW/Audi group which bearing in mind the large number of common parts, goes a long way to show that the Skoda factories are no longer the poor relations.
> 
> Back on topic, I have driven the 1.6SE Auto Civic and while it felt slightly "light" it didn't feel poorly built and felt like it had more room inside the my Volvo S60!
> 
> ...


I just think the Honda is almost as boring as a Toyota Corolla..............and that's VERY boring!!!


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

> I just think the Honda is almost as boring as a Toyota Corolla..............and that's VERY boring!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK...so...recommendations for a non-boring, cheaper to run than a Passat , FAMILY car (do such things exist?)

Off my list include: Vauxhall and Ford and Skoda


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Focus? don't know what running costs are tho.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Citroen Xara


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

mad_librarian said:


> > I just think the Honda is almost as boring as a Toyota Corolla..............and that's VERY boring!!!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


If Toyota UK offers the TRD Supercharger kit for the Corolla as they do here, that makes an economical, comfortable and very speedy family car. Only 31k on my 2003 Corolla 'special' but haven't been beat from a red light yet by a tuned Honda, Acura, etc. City mileage sucks (20-24 mpg) but highway gets well over 30 mpg on the 1.8L vvti motor.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Griff said:


> Wardy said:
> 
> 
> > In danger of going really off topic but if you check this months What Car you'll see that in the reliability survey Skoda beat the other members of the VW/Audi group which bearing in mind the large number of common parts, goes a long way to show that the Skoda factories are no longer the poor relations.
> ...


But reliable and it won't have rotten wheelarches in 6 years time.

Anyhow, who wants FWD?


----------

